# Inner heater box removal



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

My 66 non air has a heater core leak. Do you have to remove the outer box on the firewall, in order to remove the inner box with the core?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

gnsjoy said:


> My 66 non air has a heater core leak. Do you have to remove the outer box on the firewall, in order to remove the inner box with the core?


http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/heater-core-replacement-1966-gto-22733/


----------



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, I plan on attacking this tomorrow.


----------

